# Happy Birthday Eugin



## speedier

Happy Birthday Eugin!!​ 

*Here's wishing you a wonderful birthday, and a lovely relaxing time.*​ 

*Put your feet up, and let people wait on you.*​ 

*I don't want to tempt you, but perhaps just*​ 
*a little chocolate?*​ 


*Go on! You know you deserve it!!*​ 

*BEST WISHES FOR PROSPERITY, GOOD LUCK, GOOD HEALTH AND MANY HAPPY YEARS IN THE FORUMS! * ​


----------



## borgonyon

Te deseo lo mejor en tu cumpleaños. ¡Muchas felicidades!


----------



## Kibramoa

Feliz cumpleaños Eugin. 
Aquí poco a poco se va ir 
armando la pachanga. 
Para empezar te traigo 
este par de cositas. ​ 
Un abrazo​ 
​


----------



## Miguel Antonio

¡Muchas felicidades Eugin!


----------



## turi

Que te lo pases de lujo, Eugin!!!

Es un placer contar con tu amistad, espero que celebres millones de cumpleaños más!!!

Un abrazo, amiga!

Juan


----------



## romarsan

Felicidades Euge

Veo que ya han llegado algunos invitados y ha comenzado el festejo, mientras otros disfrutan del buen dia en el jardin.

Traigo algo de picar, mientras llega el resto de amigos. 

Que tengas un bonito dia.


​


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Euge, me he acercado al Atlántico, he estirado los brazos, y casi,casi llego a gritar '¡Tierra!', pero como no pude rematar la faena, solo puedo darte  un abrazo virtual, lleno de buenos deseos para los próximos tropecientos años.


----------



## Vampiro

Querida Euge, te deseo un *muy feliz cumpleaños*.
Traje a unos amigos a la fiesta, espero que no te moleste.
Para regular la presión, te traje esto, además de un pequeño obsequio.
Besos, querida amiga.
Cuídate y disfruta el día.
 
Eduardo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro,
visto esto que le has traído, el obsequio debe ser una Harley Davidson


----------



## SDLX Master

Un muy feliz cumpleaños, linda. Pásala bien y bendiciones


----------



## Metztli

_*Eugin!!! *_

_*Has visto que fiesta mas buena ha armado el Vampiro? Tenemos todo para armarla en grande, sólo nos faltas tú... pero aquí te esperamos para pásarnosla celebrándote y divirtiéndonos de lo lindo.*_

_*Yo traje un par de cosas mas, para que se ponga buena la pachanga.*_

*Muchas, muchas felicidades!!! *​


----------



## Mirlo

No puedo faltar a la pachanga 
aunque tarde, sé 
que sobra para mí.
Muchas felicidades
 y que sean 
  muchas más....​


----------



## Fernita

¡AAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY DIOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

Querida Euge: *MUY PERO MUY, MUY FELIZ CUMPLE!!!*
No tengo derecho a ser tan tremendamente despistada.

¡Besos, abrazos y muchas felicidades para vos!
Con todo mi cariño,
Fer.


----------



## UVA-Q

Bueeeeeeeeeeno, por lo menos llegué antes que la festejada, ¿no? 

Muchos abrazos Eugin!!!!!


----------



## loladamore

Ah... amiguita, ¡muchas felicidades¡
Te traje un pan muy especial. ¡Provecho!
And a big hug.


----------



## silvia fernanda

feliz cumple Euge,
tarde pero seguro
muchos besos
silvia


----------



## Eugin

Chicos, mi tardanza en pasar por acá para agradecer su tan bonito gesto de "Feliz Cumple" ya no tiene nombre... 
Pero es que realmente no estoy tanto en el foro como antaño... menos en el Congrats... 
 
Como no quiero demorarme más, les agradezco de todo corazón a cada uno por sus hermosos deseos, ojalá se cumplan todos los buenos, jaja!  y, ya que estoy tan atrasada con mi agradecimiento, aprovecho para desearles a todos una muy hermosa Navidad junto a todos sus queridos y que el 2010 llegue repleto de bendiciones y agradables momentos para compartir con amigos y flia.
 
Ustedes son el motivo por el que cada tanto vuelvo por aquí para ver las novedades y saber cómo (y en qué) andan.
 
Es un honor contar con su amistad. 
Cariños,
Eugin


----------



## Rayines

Euge querida: Yo tampoco vengo ya casi por acá, pero ahora me suscribí al foro para que no se me pasen cumpleaños *¡¡tan importantes como el tuyo!! *, jajajj...parece una de esas tarjetas....pero en serio* ¡¡muy feliz cumple!!*, aunque sea con atraso, y que sigas siendo lo buena mina que me parece que sossss .


----------



## Mate

Excelente persona y amiga entrañable. Eso es lo que sos para mí. 

Feliz cumple, queridísima Euge. Te merecés todo lo mejor.


----------

